# Traspassers around Americus



## Woodscrew (Apr 11, 2011)

http://americustimesrecorder.com/lo...e-uninvited-guests-on-their-property-at-night


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 11, 2011)

That's news to me?
I didn't realize that it was illegal to hunt hogs during deer and turkey season.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Apr 11, 2011)

That is wrong....whoever gave that info is badly mistaken.....there is no closed season on feral hogs in GA.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Apr 11, 2011)

What about 6 volt light. That is wrong also is it not? I read the regulations as any voltage!


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 11, 2011)

No wonder that people have a problem with law enforces; due to the fact that they are not current on the rules and regulations.
That's almost as good as a carpenter that can't read a tape measure.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 11, 2011)

i think most of the problem was with the reporter...it IS illegal to hunt them over BAIT during deer and turkey season and the laws on lights have changed recently to 12V...the real issue for all of this is trespassing and transporting untested hogs...don't let the other stuff over shadow it.


----------



## Curtis (Apr 11, 2011)

I wonder if this is a case of the DNR guy getting his facts wrong or some very sloppy reporting.  Either way, it is full of errors, exagerations, and poor writing. "Lawrence says he has seen cell phone photos of people holding baby feral pigs, which is illegal..."
What is illegal? Seeing the photos, taking photos of baby pigs, holding baby pigs, sending the photos of someone holding a pig?


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 11, 2011)

Curtis said:


> which is illegal..."
> What is illegal? Seeing the photos, taking photos of baby pigs, holding baby pigs, sending the photos of someone holding a pig?


holding it for pictures in a different location than it was caught ...the next day


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 11, 2011)

Curtis said:


> I wonder if this is a case of the DNR guy getting his facts wrong or some very sloppy reporting.  Either way, it is full of errors, exagerations, and poor writing. "Lawrence says he has seen cell phone photos of people holding baby feral pigs, which is illegal..."
> What is illegal? Seeing the photos, taking photos of baby pigs, holding baby pigs, sending the photos of someone holding a pig?



Like this...........








OR THIS ONE?


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 11, 2011)

Maybe we should have KILLED them and made a SAMMICH


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 11, 2011)

Curtis said:


> I wonder if this is a case of the DNR guy getting his facts wrong or some very sloppy reporting.  Either way, it is full of errors, exagerations, and poor writing. "Lawrence says he has seen cell phone photos of people holding baby feral pigs, which is illegal..."
> What is illegal? Seeing the photos, taking photos of baby pigs, holding baby pigs, sending the photos of someone holding a pig?




This is about POACHERS, nothing else. He receives pictures from _legal_ hunters in the area who see the poachers most times without them knowing. The guys in my area _*are on the ball*_, don't get caught in the Bronwood, Americus, Smithville area at night poaching. Chances are there's a local or two in the area with NV or thermal and the law is on speed dial..


----------



## dtala (Apr 11, 2011)

bigreddwon....BEFORE ya blast folks for what you say is NOT in the article...maybe ya ought to go back and re-read that article.....


...esp the part about the GW saying he gets pics of people holding baby pigs, which he says is illegal....

just sayin...


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 11, 2011)

ok... it does say baby feral pigs...have to wonder how many big ones he sees too

pictures of baby pigs and people holding baby pigs is not illegal as bfriendly depicts..and they appear to be where they were caught...when you move that pig from where it was caught and you do not have a transport permit you are violating federal and state law...which is what this article is about...violating the law whether it is trespassing, poaching, and the other violations (hunting over bait during deer and turkey season) is what the story is about and it still seems some of you are loosing sight of that...just saying

and i think i would stay away from that black market NV/Thermal stuff too


----------



## treeman101 (Apr 11, 2011)

The Georgia Dept. of Agriculture is the one that says it is illegal to move wild hogs not the DNR.  There are legal ways to get them to your pen.  then the dept. of Ag can come test them.   There are legal ways but you have to be smart about the way you go about it.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 11, 2011)

treeman101 said:


> The Georgia Dept. of Agriculture is the one that says it is illegal to move wild hogs not the DNR.  There are legal ways to get them to your pen.



Isn't it the USDA that controls this...and the legal way is to have a USDA Permit and transport the hogs straight from where they were caught to your APPROVED by the USDA facility for testing...not to the store down the street...or another farm with livestock or pretty much anywhere else...so that would be way...not ways to do it legally wouldn't it


----------



## bigreddwon (Apr 12, 2011)

dtala said:


> bigreddwon....BEFORE ya blast folks for what you say is NOT in the article...maybe ya ought to go back and re-read that article.....
> 
> 
> ...esp the part about the GW saying he gets pics of people holding baby pigs, which he says is illegal....
> ...



Your completely right! I re-read it and I musta skipped it. Sorry. I had a three year old using me as a jungle gym while I was reading. The story _is_ about poachers tho, not really the baby pigs.


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 12, 2011)

Most of the errors in the article were corrected today in the Americus Times Recorder on page# 5.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 12, 2011)

stonecreek said:


> Most of the errors in the article were corrected today in the Americus Times Recorder on page# 5.



 that might be longer than the original...i couldn't find the Corrections Section on-line...care to paraphrase some


----------



## dtala (Apr 12, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> Your completely right! I re-read it and I musta skipped it. Sorry. I had a three year old using me as a jungle gym while I was reading. The story _is_ about poachers tho, not really the baby pigs.




fully understandable....three year olds can be tough

  troy


----------



## mtr3333 (Apr 12, 2011)

LEON MANLEY said:


> That's news to me?
> I didn't realize that it was illegal to hunt hogs during deer and turkey season.



I missed that too.


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 12, 2011)

The clarifcation on page #5 was that DNR does not issue hog control permits during turkey season or deer season for land owners that hunt over bait. But that there was no closed season on taking feral hogs.


----------



## treeman101 (Apr 12, 2011)

Jester896 said:


> Isn't it the USDA that controls this...and the legal way is to have a USDA Permit and transport the hogs straight from where they were caught to your APPROVED by the USDA facility for testing...not to the store down the street...or another farm with livestock or pretty much anywhere else...so that would be way...not ways to do it legally wouldn't it



Dept. of Ag came to see me.  The USDA was the ONLY government agency that did not make the trip to my place so they must not have much to do with it.  I an going by what 7 different agencies told me when they all came at the same time.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/animal_dis_spec/swine/downloads/sbruumr.pdf

they have a great deal to do with it i think...they make the rules the state follows


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Apr 12, 2011)

any time You read anything in the  Americus Times Recorder take  it with a big grain of salt!  Most artivles have several errors. I  stopped my subscribtion several years ago because of the errors!


----------



## stonecreek (Apr 13, 2011)

Agree with Tom Turkey 2x2. Been reading the paper for 30 years. Half the paper is devoted to todays news and the other half is devoted to correcting articles from the previous day.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Apr 13, 2011)

tom turkey 2x2 said:


> any time You read anything in the  Americus Times Recorder take  it with a big grain of salt!  Most artivles have several errors. I  stopped my subscribtion several years ago because of the errors!



Anytime you read anything, in ANY news paper, hear on the radio, or watch on televised news, I would take with a grain of salt.  Most of it is a one sided, narrow minded, ignorant, liberal reporting.


----------



## Curtis (Apr 15, 2011)

After seeing Bfriendly's photos, I lost track of the whole thread!  Those are pretty cool.  Where they trap caught or what?


----------



## whitworth (Apr 15, 2011)

*Why lordy, who else but poachers*

are going to burn gas in South Georgia at two o'clock in the morning, hunting hogs.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 17, 2011)

Well... When I bought Fishbait's SX-AR at Adel Outfitters, and inquired about a night vision scope for it, the owner did say and I quote word for word... "I'm low on em right now, those guys around Americus keep me wiped out of night vision and semi-auto hog guns". 


But all in all, I find 99.2% of that article quite     



Now, please post more pics of piglets being held.


----------



## Jester896 (Apr 18, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> "I'm low on em right now, those guys around Americus keep me wiped out of night vision and semi-auto hog guns".



hmmm...wonder who they are


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 28, 2011)

bigreddwon said:


> This is about POACHERS, nothing else. He receives pictures from _legal_ hunters in the area who see the poachers most times without them knowing. The guys in my area _*are on the ball*_, don't get caught in the Bronwood, Americus, Smithville area at night poaching. Chances are there's a local or two in the area with NV or thermal and the law is on speed dial..



I wouldnt try it in Ellaville either!  

On a side note, the GW's might know people are doing this but they can only do so much to stop it. The man power just isnt there to stop it all!


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Apr 29, 2011)

if that article is truly what cpl. lawerance said , i would not be concerned with cpl. lawerance arresting anyone , its got to be like elmer fudd chasing bugs bunny.


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 30, 2011)

NEGA Hog Hunter said:


> if that article is truly what cpl. lawerance said , i would not be concerned with cpl. lawerance arresting anyone , its got to be like elmer fudd chasing bugs bunny.



He takes his job EXTREMELY serious!! Does his job the best he can


----------



## jason bales (May 1, 2011)

driving around on country roads at night with my headlights on is illegal, I wonder if I turned them off if that would be legal?


----------



## bfriendly (May 1, 2011)

Curtis said:


> After seeing Bfriendly's photos, I lost track of the whole thread!  Those are pretty cool.  Where they trap caught or what?



All at Pinelog(aint no secret; good luck catching those pigs).........the snowy pick was during the Feb Special Hog hunt(Note the Orange) and the next one was a week later on the complete other side of the WMA...........there was Six of them and they were lost.......

Here is a Video of them when we first saw them


----------



## Throwback (May 1, 2011)

bfriendly said:


> Like this...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here's you a book to read:


----------



## turtlebug (May 1, 2011)

Throwback said:


> here's you a book to read:


----------



## General Lee (May 1, 2011)

"I'm not as clueless as people may think"   So he's saying he is clueless,just not to the degree that some feel he is............


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (May 1, 2011)

SC Hunter said:


> He takes his job EXTREMELY serious!! Does his job the best he can



Not saying he isnt serious !! the way the article is written does not portray the man as being very knowledgable of the laws he is expected to enforce , so for his sake i hope those were errors by the reporter .


----------

